# Chocoloskee trip info needed



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I ran it for yrs w/o a GPS... no choice back then. TM would be nice but u can set up a drift across a flat
Newbies should just run out to the outside islands and fish the flats for trout etc... on moving tides hitting the sand holes.Also, look for changes in bottom contour on the flats . Fl hot spots chart will get you going. Feb is all about the weather!!!!
I would head for the flats on the way to pavillion key. 4' of water is key.....get the chart.And, pay attention when your going out by looking behind u.....it all looks the same going back...or so I hear

Second choice trip....pine island area.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

If you go into the backcountry at a minimum take a handheld GPS unit with you, many a fisherman has been lost in the backcountry. Any time I can get down there to fish is a good time to go.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

topnative2 said:


> I ran it for yrs w/o a GPS... no choice back then. TM would be nice but u can set up a drift across a flat
> Newbies should just run out to the outside islands and fish the flats for trout etc... on moving tides hitting the sand holes.Also, look for changes in bottom contour on the flats . Fl hot spots chart will get you going. Feb is all about the weather!!!!
> I would head for the flats on the way to pavillion key. 4' of water is key.....get the chart.And, pay attention when your going out by looking behind u.....it all looks the same going back...or so I hear
> 
> Second choice trip....pine island area.


Pine Island Sound is my local waters, but not nearly as nice as the 10,000 islands. Way to many people these days, and we STILL have lingering red tide. Lake O discharges have really affected the quality of fishing in the area.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

If you don’t have a gps maybe look at getting the navionics app for your smart phone. It works great and works even without signal because it runs off your phones gps. There’s good fishing right from the dock you’ll be staying at when the tide is up and the bars out in front of the house are also great on a high tide. A trolling motor isn’t really necessary because most of the water is 3-4’ deep, my buddy guides out of Chokoloskee and has never used a trolling motor.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Yes definitely recommend getting the Navionics app. I have a handheld Garmin 78sc (POS) and literally haven't used since getting Navionics... 

Good luck on the trip. There's nothing quite like exploring new waters with a good crowd.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Only been fishing in the glades once. Was fairly lost 15 minutes from the dock. GPS/Chartplotter in some form would be invaluable in my opinion.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

timogleason said:


> Only been fishing in the glades once. Was fairly lost 15 minutes from the dock. GPS/Chartplotter in some form would be invaluable in my opinion.


Thanks guys for all the tips, I'll definitely have the Navionics, and possibly a new GPS before the trip, wherever we end up going.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

Spirited discussion in the 10K FS forum about GPS systems out of Choko

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?250554-Choko-S-turn-gps-track

Like several others here I started fishing the 10K/Park back in the 80's before there were affordable GPS units. I didn't have a GPS until 98 and it was only a handheld, not even a chart plotter (GPS 48, still got it, it still works!) 

So we made do with Ritchies and charts. What a modern plotter will do for you is to greatly lessen the learning curve of how to get from Choko to where the fish are (supposed to be)
That means running south on the inside WWW,especially in late February this year. Lets face it, you dont fish the Park looking for trout on the grass beds - you want laid up mossy back overslot snook in the back bays and hidden coves, sight fished with your best tied flies presented with your best cast while your knees are knockin'. Pucker Factor!

You don't need a troller for this, in fact on the pole is better for the silent stalk.

Basic tips n the winter: crabs are primo baits, so go brown,low and slow. Shallow dark mud bays,pockets and coves without a lot of current are good, slow water and dark bottoms heat up faster. Late Feb/early March often have big fronts rolling thru, beware the big NW/N/NE winds as they can blow all the water out of the inside bays and cuts.
Bring extra props and Marine Tex.
Shortly after your trip ends you will find yourself sweating uncontrollably,jittery and anxious. 
This is called mangrove fever and the symptoms can only be alleviated by another trip to the Park. However, it is incurable. You've been warned.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Damn really wish there was a cure. Now that I think about it, since the first time I took my new skiff to flamingo I haven't gone anywhere since.

Just something about ENP...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Love me some glades bring a gps as stated for sure or at least food and drinks for your night on the water.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Not that you can necessarily pick your weather, but what bobber says about the heavy NE breeze is definitely true. Can make navigating very frustrating. So yah, run south across choko bay and up the Lopez river, through the crooked creek and south across Sunday bay and you're on your way. If it's super low, you'll have to run right down the bushes on the left side of the 1st half of the Lopez to avoid the bars in the middle.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

mwolaver said:


> Not that you can necessarily pick your weather, but what bobber says about the heavy NE breeze is definitely true. Can make navigating very frustrating. So yah, run south across choko bay and up the Lopez river, through the crooked creek and south across Sunday bay and you're on your way. If it's super low, you'll have to run right down the bushes on the left side of the 1st half of the Lopez to avoid the bars in the middle.


Thanks guys for all the tips. I'll be going down on Feb. 26th, and will report on my return. That's if I don't get lost in the back country.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

It's not if but when. That's when you know you're trying hard enough. Plus, a lot of fun in fishing is the general and the stories, and that will definitely be something to talk about back home. At least that's what I was taught...


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Dustin2785 said:


> If you don’t have a gps maybe look at getting the navionics app for your smart phone. It works great and works even without signal because it runs off your phones gps. There’s good fishing right from the dock you’ll be staying at when the tide is up and the bars out in front of the house are also great on a high tide. A trolling motor isn’t really necessary because most of the water is 3-4’ deep, my buddy guides out of Chokoloskee and has never used a trolling motor.


I agree. My first trips to the glades out of Choko, I ran the whole time with Navionics on my phone. We camped for 5 nights and went as far as Lostmens. And I have never fished there with a trolling motor. There have been times I wished I would have had one, but we just pole.


----------

